# Some crazy fast trad shooting



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Al33 (Dec 3, 2012)

That was very interesting and impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 3, 2012)

wow, that was wild..


----------



## Trad Matt (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks cool, and awkward - but I'm curious as to how effective it would even be. He's not really "accurate" and most of his shots were done very close, I wonder if any of those arrows would have been more than just a wound; otherwise I think he has not found the technique the Saracens used.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 3, 2012)

Pretty cool. I guess when your country doesn't let you hunt, you come with all sorts of ways to kill time; )


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 3, 2012)

Lars andersen needs to get a girlfriend.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2012)

Trad Matt said:


> Looks cool, and awkward - but I'm curious as to how effective it would even be. He's not really "accurate" and most of his shots were done very close, I wonder if any of those arrows would have been more than just a wound; otherwise I think he has not found the technique the Saracens used.



I think the flying disk shots shows some accuracy. LOL


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm with Apex, I would say he shows some amazing accuracy, especially seeing as how some people can't shoot one arrow and hit a plate size target in the the time he can hit three moving ones


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 7, 2012)

All I will say is I would stab myself with one of the arrows I'm holding...


----------



## gurn (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I wouldnt wanna mess with that dude bow agin bow.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 27, 2015)

I just came across ol  Lars Andersen's  new video "a new level of archery." I think the guy is impressive. Yeah, he might need a girl friend tho.


----------



## ddauler (Jan 27, 2015)

http://geekdad.com/2015/01/danish-archer/


----------



## 260 Shooter (Jan 27, 2015)

Trad Matt said:


> Looks cool, and awkward - but I'm curious as to how effective it would even be. He's not really "accurate" and most of his shots were done very close, I wonder if any of those arrows would have been more than just a wound; otherwise I think he has not found the technique the Saracens used.




  He splits incoming arrows in half. How much more accurate do you need to be?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 27, 2015)

260 Shooter said:


> He splits incoming arrows in half. How much more accurate do you need to be?



Do you really think that happened?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Do you really think that happened?



I'm skeptical of a few things in the video, but this takes the cake.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 27, 2015)

ddauler said:


> http://geekdad.com/2015/01/danish-archer/





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm skeptical of a few things in the video, but this takes the cake.



Read Dougs link.....


----------



## scott30415 (Jan 27, 2015)

X2 what Sawtooth said. What he does is impressive, it takes all the practice I can get to keep it in the kill zone under 25 yards.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 27, 2015)

I have to give him credit.  He's practiced and trained and put his time in.  In a real medeival battle or even in the antiquities,  I think he would have been overwhelmed.   He uses the opposite side to rest his arrow and hold arrows in his string hand.  He's really good, but yes he does need a Girl friend!  Ha.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## JBranch (Jan 28, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Do you really think that happened?



I believe everything I watch on youtube, don't you?


----------

